# Domain umbenannt - Mails in virtusertable aber nicht



## togme (9. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe schon einiges gesucht in Howtoforge(dt/engl) aber zu diesem Problem nicht gefunden.

Ich habe einen ubuntu-Server 7.10 nach perfect-setup installiert und dann ispconfig. Angelegte Domains und Mails haben einwandfrei funktioniert.

Jetzt habe ich zwei Domains gegenseitig umbenannt:

Domain A --> DomainAA
Domain B --> Domain A
Domain AA --> DomainB

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass alle EmailAdressen in der virtusertable immer die falsche Domain beinhalten. Auch wenn man alle löscht und neu anlegt.


Beispiel:


```
vn@www.domainA.de    web4_vorname.nachname
vorname.nachname@www.domainA.de    web4_vorname.nachname
web4_vorname.nachname@www.domainA.de    web4_vorname.nachname
vn@domainB.de    web4_vorname.nachname
vorname.nachname@domainB.de    web4_vorname.nachname
web4_vorname.nachname@domainB.de    web4_vorname.nachname
```
die richtige Domain ist "domainA" nicht "domainB".

Wo kann ich da nachschauen oder ändern?  Ich will ungern alle Domänen entfernen und wieder von vorne anfangen.

VG

Thomas


----------



## togme (9. März 2008)

*(gelöst) Domain umbenannt - Mails in virtusertable aber nicht*

Hallo,

nach längerer Suche habe ich doch noch eine Stelle gefunden, in der die Änderung nicht gezogen hat:
Die Tabelle _isp_isp_domain_ hatte weiterhin die alten Domainnamen drin.
Händisch korrigiert --> jetzt stimmt die virtualusertable.

Ist das ein Bug? Oder habe ich da etwas zu optimistisch gehandelt?

VG

Thomas


----------



## Till (9. März 2008)

Du hättest einfach nur die co-domains der jeweiligen Websites ändern müssen. Editier bitte nicht direkt in der DB!


----------



## togme (12. März 2008)

*Domainumbenennung*

Hi,

ich hatte aber für keine der Domains eine Co-Domain eingerichtet (außer der Standardmäßigen www auf der Hauptseite).

Warum ändern die Co-Domains denn dann erst in isp_isp_domains und nicht schon vorher?

Nur für mein Verständnis: aus welchem Grund sind manuelle Änderungen an einer Tabelle so kritisch? Sind Informationen redundant abgelegt? Wenn nein, dürfte eine derartige Änderungen doch nichts beeinträchtigen, oder?

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Till (12. März 2008)

> Warum ändern die Co-Domains denn dann erst in isp_isp_domains und nicht schon vorher?


Weil eine Änderung in der tabelle nicht zur Aktualisierung aller mit der Co-Domain zusammenhängenden Konfigurationsdateien führt.



> Sind Informationen redundant abgelegt?


Ja, in der Datenbank und in diversen Konfigurationsdateien.


----------

